# Do You Use Skype?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My wife uses Skype daily. She talks to her mother and sister in Jamaica at no cost... sometimes for 30-40 minutes at a time. Her new computer has a camera built in and she and her Mom can see each other. They have a ball.

We have a Skype icon on our site. I've been thinking about downloading Skype to my machines so I could talk to some guitar buddies. How many of us have it and use it. I'd love to see someone was online and be able to ring them up and say hi. So much more could be communicated in a 5 minute conversation and it would be fun.

So, who uses Skype and who would like to download it?

I'm in!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just installed Skype on my laptop machine. I need a mic for it, but it has a built in camera.

My Skype name is the same as my email address... and the capital letters are just for the sake of clarity...

DHMILLER510

BTW - it only tool me 2 minutes to install Skype over my wireless network to the laptop.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got it on my comp no cam I a bit busy atm so I'll let you know my username later becausei cant remember it....


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I just use it on a prepaid account to call my builder in the Bahamas. At $.089 per minute it's the cheapest way to make an international call. My wife talked to her friend in Norway for at least a 1/2 hour one evening for $5.00.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife and I have been using it for years, her company uses the corporate side for their conference/video calls. She travels overseas a lot and we use it to keep in touch, it saves us a lot of money when she travels. As long as we use it computer to computer there's no cost at all, the pre-pay comes in handy when I'm not near a computer and she calls my cell. We try to set up call times when I'll be home so there's no charge though. It works great, easily the best IM I've used.

my Skype name: Cajun_NC


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Bob - Sorry I had to hang up on you earlier. I didn't want to waste your time because I didn't have a mic set up with my machine yet. The one I tried before isn't working because it's mono and the machine has a stereo plug. Usually it just wouldn't work as well, but this one isn't working at all. I tried to call you back using my wife's mic, but you weren't answering. Sorry guy...

Lee - I programmed you in as a contact, but you weren't on line when I tried to call.

Anyone else using Skype? C'mon Luke - sign up... I'll only call you in the middle of the night once or twice before I get it right... or Julia leaves you.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya Luke join us. I promise I'll be good


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Done!!!!!!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Bob - Sorry I had to hang up on you earlier. I didn't want to waste your time because I didn't have a mic set up with my machine yet. The one I tried before isn't working because it's mono and the machine has a stereo plug. Usually it just wouldn't work as well, but this one isn't working at all. I tried to call you back using my wife's mic, but you weren't answering. Sorry guy...
> 
> Lee - I programmed you in as a contact, but you weren't on line when I tried to call.
> 
> Anyone else using Skype? C'mon Luke - sign up... I'll only call you in the middle of the night once or twice before I get it right... or Julia leaves you.


The best setup is a headset mic, with your speakers turned off. I've used this setup for years (the one I have now cost $25), starting back when I started doing a lot gaming online. We used voice programs like Teamspeak for communication when playing Links 2003, Call of Duty, Mechwarrior 3, etc. Much more fun to have voice com with teammates than it was to have to try and type chat messages without being killed in the process. I haven't played any online games for some time now, but the headset still comes in handy.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with Rick, my wife and I both use headsets with microphones on small booms. The speakers and mic on my lap top work, but tend to feedback, the sound quality is just much better with a headset.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My wife's new computer is "Skype Ready"... so I just inherited her headset.

Last night, I got to talk to Bob and Luke and heard their voices for the first time.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes go the head set


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I enjoyed talking with Dennis and Luke, it was a pleasure guys:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I enjoyed talking with Dennis and Luke, it was a pleasure guys:thumbsup:


I think starting Thursday, with the opening round of the Masters, we'll certainly have a LOT more to talk about. One of the definite benefits of being currently unemployed is that I'll get to watch EVERY second of Masters coverage on television. My wife teased me that the Masters was going to be the main reason I probably wouldn't find a job this week. She's usually right...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thursday I teach until 9pm, friday I have a district golf tourney and Saturday I have a property owners meeting this is where we'll need to adjust my mental attitude...these people make communism look democratic.
This is where you guys need to talk to me to lift my spirit and calm my frustratration


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ah yes, Condo Commandos, Neighborhood Nazis, the Apartment Armory... Gotta love them... 

We have an HOA here too. A couple years ago, they told me to paint the fence in my backyard, which is actually fences belonging to two of my neighbors and to which I am not connected in any way. When I wrote to tell them the fence was not my responsibility, according to the Master Association Documents, I was told I would have to attend an HOA Board Meeting or be cited, fined and liened for having not adhered to their notice by painting by the deadline. I replied that there was no way I was going to listen to this and demanded someone come over and specifically show me what needed painting. A girl in the office went to school with my daughter and recognized my name. She came over to say hi, took pictures of the fences and got it taken care of, but what idiocy!

And that doesn't even touch on the issue with a neighbor who abused the utility easement without a variance when they built their fence. It's 6' closer to my house than it should be, making my back yard look very constricted. Nobody at the HOA will do anything about that.

Have a ball Bob...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh gee I'm glad I only have to worry about my own backyard. I say hi to my nieghbours but thats about it. I look after my house they should be able to look after theirs. We have nieghbourhood watch but thats more like just if you see something odd like someone trying to break in then you call the police or something like that.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

My property is in the middle of no where my nearest neighbor is 1/2 mile away and that is the secretary of the association and she is a great example of a female dog.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh I take it you two are good friends then Bob...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*yep! find it if you can*

about as much as you like spending time in the water hazard on every hole and snow on a golf course which it is doing right now expecting 2 to 5 inchs by morning


----------

